# Want a rifle for targets



## onewyr (May 16, 2006)

Hello all, My name is Bryan I am looking to buy a bolt action rifle for the sole pupose of shooting targets. I want some thining that can shoot a consistent 200-300 yards yet doesn't cost an arm and a leg to shoot. I would also like to be able to buy aftermarket stuff for this gun like stocks and things of that nature. could u please lead a lost soul in the right direction.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say get a .223. The gun can be really any of the guns out there. Rem, Win, Savage have lots of aftermarket parts made for it. Personally I would get a new Savage with the acu-trigger. It will shoot very good. Ammo can be had very reasonably especially if you are willing to shoot Black Hills remanufactured ammo. Even some standard loads are not all that much cash.

The grass is always greener on the other side, unless Chuck Norris has been there. In that case the grass is most likely soaked in blood and tears.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree the 223 would be the best for what you are looking for. Ammo is cheap and found most everywhere. My preference would be for the Remington 700. There is so much more aftermarket items for this model. Take a look at Midway and Brownell's for some ideas on after market items. That may help you in making your decision. All of my 223's shoot the Black Hills remanufactured ammo with the 50 gr. V-Max the best. I really have not been able to load for better accuracy.


----------



## onewyr (May 16, 2006)

what would be the longest consistent shot that the.223 could make


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That would depend on who pulls the trigger. :wink: If it was me I would say about 25 yrds. :lol: Just kidding....on paper you can go ahead and blast away at any yardage as far as I am concerned. One thing to think about with a .22 is how wind affects that small bullet.

Dont rule out a .30 round...uuummmm....like lets say a .308. I know if I had one choice that would be it. That could just be me though. :beer:

I also like the Rem. 700. I have several and they have not let me down yet. My Rem 700 VS in 22.250 prints sub .75 MOA on a consistant basis. Usually sub .50 MOA and thats with factory rounds out of a "prettymuch" stock rifle. I do have a Timney in it but other than that. Shes stock!!!

I've said it before and I'll say it again....If you dont reload (like me as of the time being) try ALOT of different rounds through your rifle. You WILL find that it WILL like different ones. I mean it will shoot various rounds more accurately....good luck!! :beer:

Oh yeah, just so I can beat huntin1 to it...take a look at savage. I personally dont own one but I have heard many people say that they are extremely accurate. I still like Rem. better....  :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The longest shot yes it is the nut behind the trigger. For the last few years the long range champ has been a service member. If I am remembering corectly she was using a AR-15. Long range is 1,000yds. I shoot 600 with mine. Granted that is with 80gr SMK out of a 1:8 twist.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I take a lot of people shooting, and it's damn hard to find someone who's completely new to shooting that can't hit a paper plate at 150 yards with a rested AR15 varmint gun (with 4x optics). My general rule of thumb when I'm out in the fiend is that if a ground squirrel is any further than 250 yards away, it's not worth the shot. I may be an okay shot, but that's a very small, moving target.

Is this your first rifle? If so, consider stepping back to re-evaluate things. Consider starting off with a simple .22LR. 100 yards with a .22 is very sporting, assuming you've got a decent gun and you set a tough enough challenge. A really good .22, at 100 yards, is perfectly capable of making a single ragged hole. Interestingly, doing that with such a small bullet is far more difficult than with a .308...bigger holes, easier to make them touch. That, and you can shoot all day for less than $10 with a .22. Try doing that with even a .223.

I would go Savage if I had to have a bolt-action .223. AccuTrigger really is all that it's cracked up to be. A semiauto isn't necessarily any more inaccurate, and DPMS makes very reasonable, very good AR15s. A Ruger Mini-14 is okay, but probly not as good as a DPMS AR for the same money. Savage still holds my favor for the upgradeable .308 (I own a 10FP-LE2, couldn't be happier). However, if you want an out-of-the-box acer, go with a Tikka. It'll be harder to find and perhaps a smidge more expensive, but Tikkas are great.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

onewyr said:


> Hello all, My name is Bryan *I am looking to buy a bolt action rifle for the sole pupose of shooting targets.* * I want some thining that can shoot a consistent 200-300 yards yet doesn't cost an arm and a leg to shoot. * I would also like to be able to buy aftermarket stuff for this gun like stocks and things of that nature. could u please lead a lost soul in the right direction.


Lots of possibilities with your requirements for bolt action, can shoot a consistent 200-300 yards :strapped: I would recomend any of the .17's
but it's not a consistent 200-300 yard shooter any of the 20 calibers but the ammo starts to get higher with those. Some of the different .22 series
like the .222, .223, .22 hornet, .22-250, 220 swift even the .22 mag would be awsome but it might take you a while to get good enough with the .22 mag to be consistent at 300 yards :sniper: :thumb:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I got side tracked last night when the girl friend sais lets go. It is time to go.

I also wanted to say with a good bolt you can shoot way out there with a 223. I shoot a Rem 700 with 50gr TNT and you have to think about each shot but I can say 5 to 600 can be done easily.

The quickest way to a man's heart is with Chuck Norris's fist.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not a savage fan but a guy took me prairie doggin and I really liked it. It has the Accutrigger and I can say it works. My personal is an old Sako single shot in 222 Mag and a CAR15A3 C6724.


----------

